# 40k Vs 2k



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

i am the kind of person with half a dozen unfinshed works on my desk top, here one it basicly the choas gods playing a game takeing stuff from 40 to 2K (are world) and betting on what happens. I may write more on this,, i may not, though would be more inclinded to write on this if i know people liked it, so comment. and with out any more farther adue,,

Tzeentch pondered, as he did of ways for a advantage over the others,walking softly around a crystal that showed thousands of worlds at once and yet one at a time. stopping for but a moment he reached out a held a scene before him before a ork Rok hurtling though space,seeing the threads of realty align, he reached out and shifted and turned it upon a new path, though not just space, but time. Moving around the crystal once more he saw what had been done and was pleased, a thought struck him, reaching into the crystal he pulled a fragment out and started the long trek to meet with the other 3, there were bets to made.

Chapter one
I remember when they landed, I was siting on couch next to my Mom and Dad I was 11 the year was 2012, the asteroid as we thought at the time had crashed into mid eastern nation of Turkmenistan. The helicopters orbited it as the scientists below probing it with instruments the cameras showing all of what happened next, on one side a series of explosions riped it open, then a cry broke out from within understandable yet filled with intent “WAAAAGGGHH!!” and it began.

The science team died first cut down, soon all of Turkmenistan was theres. We tried talking to them after we learned they language, we offered them peace but they laughed at us, they wanted one thing from us are best “fightas” to die.

When I turned 18 I joined the army I became a Second Lieutenant in the Army. When they invaded Seattle, I was part of the rear guard to slow them down so the citizens could escape.

“contact! Orks coming up fast!” “WWAAGGHH!” “I hear firing line shield guard up front!” the Orks charge forward the green tide sputtered out against the heavy counter fire all around me tracers lit up the dark city street the armor piercing round cutting them down as the fire of there crude Sluggas lanced toward us the shields of the first row took the rounds with minimal loses and replying with they Desert eagles cutting them down as the orks clashed with the front row for a few moments the fighting looked like it could have gone any way the orks broke and fell back once more reached for my radio, 

“this is Second Lieutenant John Archer the orks have reached are lines, but were repulsed, requesting armor so we can make a push up there lines.” 
“this is Vader, what happened to Captain Lorin?” it was a calm before the next wave, 
“died to a bullet to the brain, I took command, what is my call sign any way?” 
“you unit's call sign is Dragon, and negative you may not make a push up there lines we hard pressed now.” 
“sir here they come again!” I turned toward the orks, raised my M 18 and as easy as thought let loose 5 AP rounds to the chest the powerful slugs forcing it on to its back only for it to be trampled to death by it “allys” they got closer, I reached for my radio, this is Dragon requesting light Fire support, location,” 

the solider next to me exploded as a the monstrosity that the orks called a Shokk Attack gun hit him, “presighted location Vader.” “fire support incoming.” moments later it did the shells landed in the ork lines combined with the fire from are lines there were pushed back again. For hours the fight proceeded in this manner, the orks came and were pushed back by both us and fire support, and it was taking its toll. 

“this is Dragon we can't take too much more and I judging by the lack of attacks for the past minute they massing for a attack, requesting a withdraw, or reinforcements ether one but we can't stand against a concentrated attack, ive lost half my troops and and down to my last 2 magazines and I am not talking Playboy!” 
“this is Vader we must hold on or half the city we be caught in the fight,” 
“roger I will try but don't expect a lot.” 
“just slow them down.” I put my radio down 
“WWAAGGHH!” 
“here they come, I think I see a boss!” 

I turned to the ork my spotter pointed out. and sent 3, 5 round bursts at him, the orks closed and shattered are weakened line the boss closed on me as he knew I was in charge I quickly fixed my Bayonet and raised my M 18 to hold him off, “WWWAAGGHH!!!” 

his Chopaa dropped down, but I jumped to the left and fired AP rounds to his side. Roaring in pain he back handed me knocking me down, smiling he raised his axe once more to finish me, I quickly pulled my Desert eagle and fired a round in to its head killing it. As it fell I quickly grabbed my M 18 and poured more rounds into the now falling back horde. But the damage had been done I was down from two platoons to 2 squads, I picked up my radio, 

“this is dragon, if they come at us once more we will be destroyed.” “,,,,” nothing then a moment later, 
“This is Vader all units fall back, I say again all units fall back any civilians left behind will have to fend for them selfs.” 
“under stood. Alright we falling back.” they did not have to be told twice. Behind us were about five Strykers for are inevitable fall back, though there were not nearly enough Strykers for are starting number we foresaw the casualty's and had brought that few. Standing guard were some combat engineers I yelled at them, 

“get moving were pulling out!” the Strykers were soon purring and we quickly boarded them, and pulled out I turned to one of the engineers 
“active the mines,” 
“yes sir” he pulled a complicated looking remote with a video screen out of his back pack and twiddled a few knob “
all mines active sir,” already I heard the explosions as the orks stepped on the mines. 
“good job.” 

we rolled foreword to are rally point, the King Dome the mood was depressed, how could this happen? Seattle a city of America lost, what would be lost next. We got are answer my radio flared to life 

“all units the orks have over run the king dome you are ordered to leave the city as fast as you can any way you can, the president has ordered a 5 megatons atomic bomb dropped on the city in 3 hours. ” shock at first, 
“quick.” I said to the Stryker driver “head out of town fast and tell the other Strykers to follow you.” 

it was only a matter of time until some one used a WMD on the orks it had been held off on due only because of the reluctance to use such weapons but now there would be used. We were raceing out of the blast radius. I listened to the radio, on all band withs played the orks victory. Not for long, not for long.

Chapter two

we were racing out of doge for it would soon be ash and dust. We were now in the suburbs and were trying to out race the orks. The bang of the M2 Browning Machine guns, firing at them in the running fire fight luckily orks shoot about as well drunk one arm man. We had scored a few kills. I had a idea. I yelled at the gunner 

“see if you can knock a tree on top of them or something.” 
“yes sir.” I could not tell but the gun had shifted targets soon the firing stopped. 
“Hooah it worked sir orks have run into a tree sir.” 
“how can that stop them all?” “one ork stopped, and the others hit him!” I smiled. 
“good, keep going were might be out of the blast radius but I still plan on having kids.” a few chuckles 
“sir the timer hit 5 minutes.”

And we are still to close. I thought, “find a tunnel we can hid in or wall we can duck behind.” the Stryker swerved “I just saw one.” we quickly got in tunnel, “1 minute” the tension was so thick you could only cut with a sword. “10 seconds,,,,5,4,3,2,1” the whole Stryker shock and swayed, and think a rock fell on top of the Stryker. It was so loud you could not think. Then everything went black.

“come wake up,” “errug.” 
“that right, hay hes comeing out of it!” I leaned up, “
what happened?”
“a shovel stored on a compartment fell and hit you on the head.” “were are we?” I looked around it was the green of a forest. 
“a camping site, some guys went to pick up some gas.” “what about the bomb?” 

“we managed to get away though the EMP fucked up are communication. Radiation levels from what my hazmat suit said are low what evere they used to make that thing it has a short half life.” I got up, slowly. 

“were are the orks?” 
“we don't know, I don't think there are any left.” 
“all the same.” I tried to walk but stumbled. 
“I think I lie down.” 
“ok. Beds over by the tent” I walked over to the tent and lay down. 

I had been laying for about 3 minutes well I smelled dinner I got up feeling much better. I went over to were one of the troops had found a cooking pot. 
“what you making?” he looked up from it, 
“Black eye pea soup, want a bowl?” 
“yes please.” he ladled me out a bowl and handed me a plastic spork form some place 
“bone apite.” 
“thank you.” I walked off to eat the the soup. 

I saw the edge log I could sit one and turned around a tree, and did a cartoon style spit take. The land for miles ahead of me was gray, it was still there trees, grass flowers, but it was dead. 

“I think it was a neutron bomb.” I turned to the private who had woken me earlier “they use radiation to kill but they still have a megaton blast yield,” I looked back to the waste land, “

are we walking ghosts?” the walking ghost phase is period of apparent health lasting hours or days following a high dose of radiation 2-10 days later they would die a painful death 

“I don't but we need to get moving and not waste any time ghost or not the orks will be back, and when they do the weak and isolate go first.” 

the shore landers chugged to word the glowing light on shore heedless of any thing called radiation. Warboss Gakkilla was fumeing, he expected to have taken this Ooman world, rolled it up, smoke it, and left to take another world by now.

But they were proving Ard'er then he had ever thought. 

He had seen more different Trukks then he had seen in 50 years with Ghazghkull odder still he had seen none of the staple weapons of Ooman, there were some look alike's but no Leman Russ, though his tank hunters were having a field day finding the weak points on these new Wagons, 

“Boss!” he looked up from his fumes 
“Bommas!” he looked up to see a 5 planes flying toward him, he turned to a Mek next to him 
“them new rokkets ready?” the mek smiled, 

“yea boss there get them good.” “hump da better, for your sake.” and that anothing thing they don't fight fair! 

They use bomaa and Big Gunz for most of they fighta these roving bomaa pack had done significant damage any were they went to the orks, hopefully these new rokkets would change that. The mek push a button on his armor and the rokkets shot off sky though they wobled like a drunk grot they still were on track, Gakkilla smiled. Until just when there were going to hit a glowy thingy shot out the bommas and the rokket chased that the bommas untouched, he turned on his mek 

“I thought you said you would hit them!” “they almost did.” he was enraged. The F/A 18 Hornets flew low and fast over the water they then fired there torpedoes as the planes rose up a little to fly over the lander the Gakkilla lept up 
“WWWAAAGGHHH” and cut the wing of one of the planes with his klaw which crashed into the water and distgrated 

“boss what abot that Topedo?” he turned to the one that was heading toward him, Grabbed the mek that had failed him, and threw him on to the torpedo his mega armor dragging him and the torpedo to the bottom, though others were less lucky and were hit. 

The air filled with bullets as ever ork and his shoota aimed sky word. The plane haveing no Torpedoes left. Growling Gakkilla turned to his Driver 
“can this Junk heap go any fasta?” 
“sorry boss we can't we be there rea soon so we can stomp some eads soon.” “hump.” he said that a lot now a days. He looked over at a second Mek “reado them Speed Freeks and tell them they can drop in on them from that fancy Bomma Carrya of theses.” a huge ship built by the Ooman for the lunching of bomma taken a few weeks back now it was home to Speed Freeks and Storm boyz para troopas

Chapter 3
We were parked in front of a gas station fueling up are Strikers good thing we had then not Bradley's they suck up fuel faster then you can say damn wheres did the gas go? 

“hay John do we have any plans other then driving around hope to find a working phone?” I slammed the pay phone back down on to its hook 
“if you have any better ideas you tell me.” 
“I don't sorry sir,” 
“No need to apolgize I am sick of this as well.” 

I heard a noise sound like a plane coming apart at the seams I looked up and saw dozens of ork planes fly over. From the back of them drop hundreds of orks down. I turned to the Soldier beside me. “quick we moving in to the town!” we ran into the Strykers and we pealed off into town. From behind a tree a man who had seen the whole thing reached into his pocket and pulled a out a walkie-talkie 

“Billy Bob this is Mike orks are heading your way also some Soldiers are following them I think there going to try and help the people of Pineburg.” 
“right you follow and I gather up the others and head to Pineburg if the soldiers last long enough we will save them.” 


It had all gone so well, we rode into town gun blaze playing the part of the conquering hero, we pushed them back, for about a minute then we were over run back. 

We were now holding up inside a local Rays I had sent some of my scouts out to round up any other survives we all ready had bout 30 people of which 13 had weapons and were helping out. We were shooting out the doors as we held the orks off and they had filled up the door 12 deep with there dead. By now they quite, likely massing for a attack. I walked back form the front of upturned stands and went to talk to one of the survivors. I saw one in a make shift field hospital (in front of the pharmaceutic shelf) 

“mama do you know how many orks are there?” she turned to face me “nope but the don't worry the RMA will be here soon they stopped off a few days ago for new recruits they can be here soon.” “Who?” I was puzzled 
“WWWAAGGHH!!” 
“never mind!” I ran back to the wall I pulled out my Desert eagle as I ran to it. Then a explosion ripped though the building. I skidded to a stop on a magazine and looked at the hole in the wall as the first orks poured in I fired the Desert eagle in to them I heard a ork yell out 
“I call his Slugga!” 

I promptly killed him suddenly the air was filled with the bang of shot guns though out the store as the orks charged toward us, as one of them dropped ax on me I jumped to the left and fired in to his side with the Desert eagle as he tried to back hand me I had a memory of Seattle it seemed all orks had the same set of moves, this time I fire into his hand blowing it off then following up with a shot to the head.

The next ork ran up to me with his pistol and fired a round into me luckily my dragon skin took it safely so I shot him in the head. I head a new ork 
“I really want that Slugga!” before I could kill enough ork I heard a, noise, cry. It was like some one was strangling a owl crossed with a human yell of rage. 

All the fighting stopped for a moment enough for me to hear the nearest ork “oh no not these Zogers” I turned toward him he gave a cartoon grin that lasted until I blew a hole in his skull. The orks suddenly ran out into what sounded like one hell of a fight. 

A odd noise filled the air like a rifle being fired impossibly fast. I ran out the hole followed close behind by the troops. In front of me the orks were fight men armed with rifles and shotguns effective it seems at close range buck shot could pierce a ork like butter. 

A ork saw us out of the couner of his eye and trained a over sized shoulder gun. 

“DOWN!” we fell as one to the floor though I was sure most of the civilians were mowed down. the rain of bullet stopped I looked up to find the ork dead with a sterotyped red neck standing over him. 

The red neck had black greasy hair, white skin and green eyes. Spiting out a glob of crewing tobacco he looked me in the eye and though there was so much gun fire I could barely hear my think I heard him clear, 

“get up solider boy there orks to kill.” a ork lunged at him from behind yelling all the way 
“WAAAGG,,” he turned around, pulled a knife from his belt, stabbed him in the chest, twice, he twisted round and took a step to the left, and as the ork landed near his right foot shot it with the Rife he held one handed. He looked at me again.

“times wasting.” I jumped up I and joined in the combat I saw a ork standing to one side who looked if not the boss then a nob to be sure. A ork moved to intercept me I ducked the choppa and shot him twice in the chest I moved on to the nob. The ork noticed me and had a comic look of shock on his face, I aimed to his head and,, CLICK,, was out of ammo. The ork was shocked for a moment more then smiled evilly. I reloaded my weapon fast, I looked up at the nob and almost dropped my gun from shock. He had lighting, green lighting! 

Running up and down his arm chucking the whole time. The lighting got more and more frequent. I dropped the Deseart egagle and grabbed my rifle out of ammo it might be but it still had a bayonet on one end! I ran to word him. The ork shoot the lighting at me. I blacked out.

Chapter four
I walked a battle ground. The mud scrunched under my boots I walked past smoldering tanks, the air was thick with death. The ground trembled, I felt my self surrounded by men, looking up and the sky began to burn.

I jolted up right in a cold sweat, after images of my nightmare danced behind my eyes. I looked around I was in some sort of make shift medic tent. In the beds next to me were wounded men. Around me nurses looked over the wounded one of them noticed me. 
“oh your awake how are you feeling.” 
“like I was struck by lighting but other wise fine.” 

“good I get Billy, by the way that ork gave you a scar to tell you grand kids about.” she walked off and I fumbled around for a mirror. I found one above my bed. I twisted round to look in it. I had a long green scar that stretched from my upper right temple across my eye to my chin. It was jagged like well lighting. I thought back to the battle. How had the ork done that? As ramshackle as there stuff looked it worked and was clearly more advanced then are own weapons. And yet that ork had no metal on him. How did he make lighting like that much less now that I think of it green lighting? 

I heard foot steps. I turned away from the mirror, it was that man from earlier he did not swagger but he radiated such confidence that he did not need to. He stopped in front of my bed, one ether side of him was man one with a shot gun the other with a old Spring field rifle. Billy looked me in the eye. 

“hump solider, whats you name and rank?” 
“ Second Lieutenant John Archer.” he looked thoughtful. 
“what unit?” for a hill billy he knew what question to ask. 
“5th mechanized battalion.” 
“thought so judging from you strikers.” he was good. 
“were were you?” 
“Seattle we hid in a tunnel when they nuked it.”
“what do you know about General Robert Guard.” I was puzzled, “Iron hand?,” nick named for his often used quote 
“The orks while be caught between the wall of are bombers and will be held against it by the Iron hands of are tanks.”

But what did he have to do with anything. 
“he was suppose to support us in Seattle but could not due to a ork flack attack he intercepted, why?” 
“old Iron hand has rusted ethics, there was no ork flanking attack instead he took his battalion and has declared him self the warlord of Washington, after he ordered the nuking of Seattle.” a warlord, in the USA that a African thing or some thing! 
“why did he do both of them.” 
“the nuking? He asked the president said it was the only thing to do but if he had committed his troops it would be different.”

I felt a chill, “he lied to the president?” “a big one at that the only reason we can see is the EMP with the radios out no knows what happened hear.” I thought about all the troops who had to have been turned to radioactive glass in the fire ball. The rage would come latter when it had sunk in. 
“why did he become a war lord?” he shruged. 

“he could, all sort of scum are getting in to the army with the ork invasion.” I nodded “sooner or later one would become a commander. The big question now is what to do with you.” 
“what do you mean?” 
“for we know you're one Iron hands Hench men we been raiding up and down here against him but we have finally rounded up enough men and rifles to destroy him.” 
“how?” 
“CB radios, there fairly easy to make if you know what your doing. But you know were we are I have reserved judgment till I have spoken with you so what do you say?” 

“I say I will use his Iron Hand for a door stop!” he looked at me deeply. “I believe you.” the body guard with the shot gun piped up “Billy you can't trust this guy.” I was startled Billy looked like and acted like a red neck but his speech could have come from oxford, but his body guard looked and sounded the part. 
“I know what I am doing.” he kept looking at me. 
“you feel up to walking?” 
“yes” 
“good,, he turned to walk out I advise you to put on something other then a robe.” 

I walked out of the field tent wearing lose dear hunting camouflage clothing. The camp was bustling with activity on what could be called a road that ran past the tent a van of some sort drove by. It looked like a van in its middle was a third set of wheels and from the Shot gun seat a turret poked out of the roof with man on it, for all the world looking like a Humvee. 

“R.A.T” I looked over to see Billy walking toward me 
“Red neck, Armoured, Transport. Better then you Strykers. Can carry almost 14 men cramped but it can.” I looked at Billy. 

“were is the rest of my platoon?” he shrugged, 
“I split up your troop to teach the new recruits army style. But John I need your skill as a Second Lieutenant we have been planing a assault on Iron Hand.” 

“good for you. Is that why thing look so busy?” 
“yup soon we will hit Iron hand were it hurts.” “when will you attack?” 
“at in 4 hours, twilight.” 
“why twilight?” “we have expert deer hunters who hunt at night all the time, so are you in?” I thought about but from what I was told, and for some reason I felt I could trust Billy Bob with the atomic missile lunch codes. 
“yes I am in.” 
“good since most of your men are in to.” 

Chapter 5
Tzeentch walked slowly before the great gathering place between there realms planing the last stage of his plan. When he got there the other 3 were there before him. Khone smoldering form glowed dimly with his rage for now it was calm but not gone, his twin horns curved around forming a type of head mask and his twin cloven feet looked to be shod in hot brass. He worn no armor for he needed none. Nurgle vast form was to his left decay gushed and burst from his many sores, so vast Tzeentch could not tell if he stood or sat. the parody of a smile coated his face and his skin was a dark green. He hands had huge mud caked claws and his teeth rotted in his skull. Slaanesh tall, lithe and had the beautiy of a million men and females. 
“why have you called this Tzeenthch?” 
“why, why not Khone.” 
“you called us for no reason!” his skin started to burn 
“Calm Khone, I do have a reason I have found a situation that we can have wage over,” 
“what kind of wager Tzeenthch?”
“let me show you.” with that he put the crystal on to the table and let what showed be seen.

Chapter 6
I tossed my knife up and down. 
“hay can you stop that? It driving me nuts. What with you any way you look as nervous as a bull in a china shop.” 
“pardon me if I don't like performing capital treason! They hung people for this you know!” 

“come on Casandra old Iron Hand knows what hes doing.” “I hope so I real,,,” the look out form above yelled out. “Contact Strykers 4 of them.” 

“could be the patrol we lost the other day.” as they got closer something about them bugged me. At a range of about 200 feet it hit me, 
“there regular army! Open fire!” we did, only to have are cut down by the fifty Cals on them, I turned around and hid behind the out post ok a old gas station but it was brick. The sound like a rifle being fired impossibly fast filled the air , CraCraCraCraCraCraCraCra it was one of those red neck Gatling guns. The sound of my fellow guards returning fire with there M-18 battered my ears, that and there screams as they were cut down by the there weapons. It grew quite suddenly, no noise. I waited a moment. Then stepped out, right in front of one of the Strykers...

the whole APC lifted up and down.
“mind the pot holes.” “sorry sir but a native stepped out in front of me and I ran him over.” 
“road kill?” “yup” “you mean to do it?” 
“little bastard ran and hid and just had to get him.” 
“right keep moving we need to get to his base soon. If we slow down those ******* hill billy's will get all the fun.” yha and they will be killed by there tanks with us.” I was a mutter from one of the troops. 

Slowly Billy lead his chosen groups of hunters closer to a guard post, 1000 feet away he slowed his troops advance and on a unseen order his men opened fire as one the guards died before they know what hit them. Pulling his eye form his scope his men as one shouldered they rifles, and pulled out pistols for assaulting he then moved his men foreword.

As they advanced RATs moved up with heavy weapon teams mostly Gatling guns but a few hand made PAIT (spring powered bazookas) in side they set up at the out post when the rifle men met up they all moved foreword toward the town of Luna.

I had called a stop to advance toward Iron hands Command based on what citizen had pulled as over to tell us I had to have seen this, thing, a huge Cross made of wood painted bight red, it corners were and edges were plated in, Bass? Copper? Bronze? 

“I think we found out why Iron hand rebelled.” I looked at the private 
“religion?” “perhaps we did crusades over it and Mideast extremists still jihad in its name.” 
“point, come one lets move I don't like this thing.” we started moving again the town was now ahead of us. I put a mental image of the battle, we were to hoop round to the west while Billy Bob was to attack directly of course it was hoped he would just surrender but I doubted it. 

The attack on Luna had began Billy rifle men were just out of town laying suppressive fire while troops armed with (illegal) assault rifles moved up. The heavy weapon teams sat between the two and laid down there own suppressive fire. His men advanced slowly and with skill soon Iron hands troops fled before him. Billy nodded his success 
“advance we got them.” 
“Billy! Tanks!” he looked up to see 3 M1 Abrams in front of him. Turning at a cross road.

Far to the west Iron Hands top commander was over seeing something else a US army patrol was passing close to Luna. He had set a ambush for them and was know waiting for the lead elements to reach his kill zone. 

The three Bradley's were almost there also to the rear was a M1 Abrams and behind that 3 M60 Patton tanks they had pulled out of moth ball. A escort of light infantry were on the flanks. “

Preston should we attack now?” Preston turned to his aid. “tell the men to fire at will.” the aid spoke into his radio. Rockets fired upon them the kicking up explosion turning 2 of the Bradleys to smoldering wrecks. 

The third one returned fire it chain gun cutting up the rocks soon the Abrams and Patton's did while the light infantry scrambled for cover a second volley of rockets took out 2 of the Patton's and the last Bradly a Canister round from one of the Abrams turned 5 men to my right to bloody paste I stopped standing and ducked behind a big rock. 

“Preston losses are light and were killed half of them!” I nodded to my aid “Preston incoming reinforcement.” 
“reinforcements? I did not ask for any reinforcements!”

the first Abram fired a canister round Billy ducked along with his men the canister went just over his head he lead his troops down a back ally way as a second round whizzed behind them. Billy turned to the man behind him 
“got the Sticky bombs ready?” he nodded yes. The Sticky bomb was basically a anti tank mine coated in glue, you pulled off the cloth and stuck it onto the tank.


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

Heh, a cool story, keep writing, man.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I would not want my home to be the first place invaded after the landing :angry:

Good work, although a little spellchecking goes a long way!


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Breaking up the huge blocks of text into more manageable paragraphs is nice on the eyes. At a certain point, with any post on the Internet, if there is just a big block of text it starts to hurt my eyes and I stop reading. For instance (and in the interest of being helpful) I like to put dialogue on separate lines, even if it is single lines. It spaces things out better and it is easier to see when different characters are speaking, even if you don't explicitly state who is speaking each line.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I agree with space cowboy... Nice story, I have only gotten to chapter 4, as I stopped reading there when my head was about to explode... :suicide:

Break it down into smaller pieces, and make a spell check... Keep writing, as it seems that many here on Heresy have enjoyed this one!


-Doe out


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

Have to agree with Doe, I feel the same. A good story is always spoiled by being a TEXT WALL

Good job otherwise.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

to be honest i have not been working one cent on this i had other things i am working on namely, lone dreadnought,, i try to alternate days so this one devlops more. and i have not be paying attention to this thread which is why i have not checked in a while.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

this is my first post in Choas knows how long (i say god but you know, heresy,:victory I promise i try and post more often but i but i have other promises to make up to, so i it will be very intermented. 

Chapter 6
I tossed my knife up and down. “hay can you stop that? It driving me nuts. What with you any way you look as nervous as a bull in a china shop.” “pardon me if I don't like performing capital treason! They hung people for this you know!” “come on Casandra old Iron Hand knows what hes doing.” “I hope so I real,,,” the look out form above yelled out. “Contact Strykers 4 of them.” “could be the patrol we lost the other day.” as they got closer something about them bugged me. 

At a range of about 200 feet it hit me, “there regular army! Open fire!” we did, only to have are cut down by the fifty Cals on them, I turned around and hid behind the out post ok a old gas station but it was brick. The sound like a rifle being fired impossibly fast filled the air , CraCraCraCraCraCraCraCra it was one of those red neck Gatling guns. The sound of my fellow guards returning fire with there M-18 battered my ears, that and there screams as they were cut down by the there weapons. It grew quite suddenly, no noise. I waited a moment. Then stepped out, right in front of one of the Strykers...

the whole APC lifted up and down. “mind the pot holes.” “sorry sir but a native stepped out in front of me and I ran him over.” “road kill?” “yup” “you mean to do it?” “little bastard ran and hid and just had to get him.” “right keep moving we need to get to his base soon. If we slow down those ******* hill billy's will get all the fun.” yha and they will be killed by there tanks with us.” I was a mutter from one of the troops. 

Slowly Billy lead his chosen groups of hunters closer to a guard post, 1000 feet away he slowed his troops advance and on a unseen order his men opened fire as one the guards died before they know what hit them. Pulling his eye form his scope his men as one shouldered they rifles, and pulled out pistols for assaulting he then moved his men foreword. As they advanced RATs moved up with heavy weapon teams mostly Gatling guns but a few hand made PAIT (spring powered bazookas) in side they set up at the out post when the rifle men met up they all moved foreword toward the town of Luna.

I had called a stop to advance toward Iron hands Command based on what citizen had pulled as over to tell us I had to have seen this, thing, a huge Cross made of wood painted bight red, it corners were and edges were plated in, Bass? Copper? Bronze? “I think we found out why Iron hand rebelled.” I looked at the private “religion?” “perhaps we did crusades over it and Mideast extremists still jihad in its name.” “point, come one lets move I don't like this thing.” we started moving again the town was now ahead of us. I put a mental image of the battle, we were to hoop round to the west while Billy Bob was to attack directly of course it was hoped he would just surrender but I doubted it. 

The attack on Luna had began Billy rifle men were just out of town laying suppressive fire while troops armed with (illegal) assault rifles moved up. The heavy weapon teams sat between the two and laid down there own suppressive fire. His men advanced slowly and with skill soon Iron hands troops fled before him. Billy nodded his success “advance we got them.” “Billy! Tanks!” he looked up to see 3 M1 Abrams in front of him. Turning at a cross road.

Far to the west Iron Hands top commander was over seeing something else a US army patrol was passing close to Luna. He had set a ambush for them and was know waiting for the lead elements to reach his kill zone. The three Bradley's were almost there also to the rear was a M1 Abrams and behind that 3 M60 Patton tanks they had pulled out of moth ball. A escort of light infantry were on the flanks. “Preston should we attack now?” Preston turned to his aid. “tell the men to fire at will.” the aid spoke into his radio. Rockets fired upon them the kicking up explosion turning 2 of the Bradleys to smoldering wrecks. The third one returned fire it chain gun cutting up the rocks soon the Abrams and Patton's did while the light infantry scrambled for cover a second volley of rockets took out 2 of the Patton's and the last Bradly a Canister round from one of the Abrams turned 5 men to my right to bloody paste I stopped standing and ducked behind a big rock. “Preston losses are light and were killed half of them!” I nodded to my aid “Preston incoming reinforcement.” “reinforcements? I did not ask for any reinforcements!”

the first Abram fired a canister round Billy ducked along with his men the canister went just over his head he lead his troops down a back ally way as a second round whizzed behind them. Billy turned to the man behind him “got the Sticky bombs ready?” he nodded yes. The Sticky bomb was basically a anti tank mine coated in glue, you pulled off the cloth and stuck it onto the tank. “hang on.” the tank rolled across the street showing its side armor, “now!” the man took a deep breath and ran forword, and jammed the mine to the side of the tank he ran back just as the thing blew the tank apart. 

Picking him up Billy dusted him off and put his dropped rifle into his hands and charge back out into the swirling gunfight. Bullet wizzeing past him and ripping his shirt he ducked behind a car and as rapidly as a bolt action could lay a down a volley of fire that lit up the square, unlike his men he used tracers so his men knew were he was and depending on the color order them with out words.

Jamming more yellow (just keep shooting) tracers in his gun he heard a noise, looking up he saw a Patton tank pull into town followed by Bradly's, but these tanks bore the Stars and Strips, he and his men realized this at the same time roaring a warcry in joy, that the tank soon echoed with there cannons, the army was here! 

Instantly adopting combined arm tactics inherited from the many veterans that taught the gun nuts who made up the mass of troops in Billy Bobs 'army' they set to work infantry screening armor, and armor screening them from heavy weapons fire. They pushed foreword, a cafe that was a machine gun nest was blasted by canister round, and men that tried to duplicate the act the destroyed the M1 earlier were dealt with by the troops. Midway up John Archer met up with Billy once more and he had a friend. “this is Corporal Richard he led the patrol who's tank now aid us.” Billy looked him over. They had set up a impromp command base in a gas station a map lined up on a table that formerly held a chip rack, (that they were now munching as they spoke tactics.)

“there are there are strong points, here,” a park on the other side of a bridge, “here,” a musime of history that had not been attacked out of fear of damaging a dinosaur skeletons, they had time to siege . “and here.” a bar that sat on a corner that had excellent fire lanes. Pointed Richard “the center of town is were a lot of troops are we are currently moping up right now. Iron hand should be there.” “so what are we doing here.” John said picking up a assault rifle and chambering a round, 

they entered the square before the biggest house in town the square it self seems to have been a more recent addition the cement still glistened slightly though it was plenty firm. 

in the square troops milled about when from a balcony came Iron hands him self prompting a mass of muttering..

John yelled up at him “General Iron hand!” he looked down at them. He had a face from a old move, AKA side burns, and a beard that looked more mane. “in the name of the United sates of America I order you to surrender!” “FOOL!” he bellowed back at them “do you know what it is we are a part of?”

“no what?” Billy yelled up, John looked at him he had a odd look on his face. “the orks are a sign, we are part of a bigger event and in it we can find the truth!” a trooper barked a laugh at him “what truth would that be?” “Chaos! Who sent the orks to us? Were it did they come from? And what is this Armageddon prisoners speak of going to but be being off track of? They are the future, and I know the truth!” 

John yelled “your mad!” “oh am I?” he snapped his fingers, a man at each side tipped a barrel over spilling the contents all over the ground. It was a dark red fluid and men backed away from the rapidly growing pool. Reaching down John picked up finger full of the stuff from just a inch from his boot, and took a whiff, blood.

He looked at the pool, the number of people who had to die, Billy summed it up “that why the town has no civilians.” clenching his fist John stood up “ Robert you are a mass killer and traitor, whoas memory will live in infamy and hate for all time!” “maybe but I know the power.” with that he stood behind one of the troops to his side, reached for a knife on his belt and stabbed him though the heart and then tossed his dieing body into the shallow pool below.

Richard looked from the body to Iron hand and back again “and?” Iron hand chuckled “wait for it.” then the man died form his wound, and he sunk into the pool of blood that not only got redder was only a inch deep, at most! John pulled his Assault rifle out and held it loosely but at ready “did that break a law of physic?” the pool began bubbling, no not bubble, it frothed, then a head emerged.

it was red, with horns, at first only the top of it showed then the rest of it, then a arm shot out and pulled the rest out, the men were to stunned to do anything, then a new head pulled out, it was like a child drawing of a dinosaur with a huge blade on the head when it lower jaw pulled free it roared every one took a step back. When it completely showed it self it was a, Demon ridding a robot pig! The sword it held burned in its hands. Iron Hand put a name to it “BLOOD CRUSHER ATTACK!”


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Just a little tip... When writing fanfictions... Try to focus on only one... Devoting all your time and energy on a single story can do wonders... Instead of the other way around where you're stretched to the breaking point....

Can you break the paragraphs a little more... Especially some dialogues... Try separating them from the main body...

That's all and I like the plot....

Cheers!...


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

waltzmelancholy_07 said:


> Just a little tip... When writing fanfictions... Try to focus on only one... Devoting all your time and energy on a single story can do wonders... Instead of the other way around where you're stretched to the breaking point....
> 
> Can you break the paragraphs a little more... Especially some dialogues... Try separating them from the main body...
> 
> ...


i know i know, my problem is this, my mind is hyper active, in side my head i have 4 or five stroys going so i get started on something go at for a while, then get destricted by the next cool thing, this whole story is planned out in my head, from this point and beyond to get poetic i could tell you of wonders of this tale alone, of the the fall of Korra, peace in the mid east and a militant pope, but then i think of a story just as good and then get to work on it, and then i lost track of the first story. to be frank thats your job :friends: with motivation which you alone can give and can keep my mind in a more singular track. though this makes me sound like a dog with praise and motivation i can keep working on these things. 

i try to work on my grammer. and thank you one and all for support.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*Chapter 7*

“what are you waiting for? LIGHT IT UP!” John yelled as he put his M-18 on full auto and sprayed it followed by his troops. The bullets pattered, and pinged off of it, they gave a metallic noise off the boar and more meaty ones off the rider. For a few second it let the bullets hit it grinning evilly then it charged.

With a below like twisting steel it stormed foreword. Richard was the first to fall impaled on the blade atop its head. It then stampeded though a squad of troop before the other manged to run from. It now had it sight on John

As the thing chased him John held his Assault rifle behind his spraying and reloading until he ran out of magizens turning he tried to duck into a alley but it was a dead end now the thing was storming toward him. 

“Archer!” looking up John saw Billy on a fire escape ladder he was standing on the bottom rung and was holding down the bottom swing stair way with his own mass John ran up it with Billy swinging it up the Blood Crusher stampeded harmlessly under them.

Billy watched it pass, the spoke “come on we need to get away.” The Cursher turned in the tight ally and plowed into the building to it right. “right.” the two charged up the ladder “by the way Billy how you get ahead of me?” “run now talk latter.” he said John could not argue. 

On the roof they looked around “there.” Billy pointed to a nearby building but as they pasted John stopped and saw something, a M1 Abrams or rather its 120MM smooth bore gun capable of firring Armor-Piercing, Fin-Stabilized, Discarding Sabot (APFSDS)anti tank rounds with a Muzzle velocity at over 5100 fps. If anything could kill this thing that was it. 

John pointed at the tank there! We need to go to that tank!” Billy turned and smiled. As the building shock to the beast trying to climb up the stairs John jumped over the gap to the building and then ran down the fire escape followed close behind by Billy. 

The Blood Crusher emerged on top of the building the Juggernaut sniffing around but the Deamon saw them now on the ground. The Daemon urged it mount over the edge. 

On the ground John was puffing but he thought him slef safe as he tried to run to the tank he heard the screaming roar again followed by the a shadow leaping over his head. Back peddling away he saw the monster. It had lept over his head, over 35 feet away form the building, and landed shattering the cement side walk. It turned and the daemon gave a evil smile.

“What the hell is that?!” the gunner of the Abrams said, “I don't know,” the driver of it said “but its attacking US personal.” the commander gave the order “open fire!” as he climbed out the Commander hatch. 

The tank gun roared a huge cloud of dust was kicked up around the tank by the firring the, the Gunner unused to shooting at such a small target missed, though the Blood Crusher stopped trying to kill John. And were the Gunner missed the commander, and his 50 Cal, did not.

The heavy gun thundered at beast the massive bullets did not ping off like the M18's puny 5.56X45mm+P ammo. The thing staggered back and the Juggernaut roared once more, that last thing it did. The next round hit. It sliced trough it and hit a building behind. But the beast it self a had hole in it. For a second it seemed not notice then it melted, in it place was a pool of rapidly fading blood. 

John walked up to it with Billy a few other soldiers around it as well “what hell was that thing?” “I don't know,”John answered and in a act that would make a action move proud pulled a clip of a nearby trooper, reloaded and chambered the round with a well greased snittck “but John well have a lot to explaing to do.”


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*Chapter 8*

that last chapter was a little short so, i do two!

_The others watched with a sort of mild interest Tzeentch opened the bidding, “I bet 400 souls the humans defeat the orks.” Nurgle gave a bubbling laugh though pus filled lungs “You would to, well I bet the same on the orks.” Korne hissed “I'll play your game but only if you let me have 10 years there time to get them to worship me before you throw in your lots.” “agree Tzeentch said Slaanesh tittered “I hope you have something planed to make this more interesting?” Tzeentch nodded “indeed,”

the roar of the artillery sounded a never ending call to war those gods of war bellowed again and again and none could stay there wrath. From the trenches a wall of light race out to meet the oncoming foe his gun ran out, ramming a bayonet on the end of his gun he rose up to stab the first thing that came over the trench. A ragging beast lept the wall it 4 bladed arms slashing and rageing._
And then he awoke

“General Johnson,” he looked up from his map “yes privet?” “a Force of Us strikers and partisans just came in, sir they claim to have been in Seattle.” “what?” the nuking of Seattle was still sending shock waves around the whole of the country, all of NATO, heck all the world. The lynch pin of the whole argument hinged on the report of General Iron Hand, who was missing. Ever since Obama was voted out in 2012 the new president was not what you call grade A. 

“so they say, and they bear the right unit markings I checked.” Richard stood up from his staff “I leave you Gentle men I need to check on this.” Johnson donned his hat and left the C-AMS (command auxiliary mobile shelter) toward the now gathering crowed around a small platoon of Strikers and, god bless it he saw the units he sent to patrol up by Luna. 

walking up he saw a man with highest rank was sitting on top of the nearest Striker. He noticed the scare on his face. He started with him“where commander Richard?” John had no sane reply for that. “He died and if I told you how you think I was insane who are you.” he slid off the top of it to the ground 


“I am General Gorden Johnson and who are you?” John saluted so fast he gave him self a bruise “Second Lieutenant John Archer, permission to speak sir.”

Richard did not give him at ease you but did reply “granted.” “sir we have capture general Iron Hand.” the thought that went though General Johnson head was captured? The crowed started murmuring “you better explain you self right quick.” he said make it as crisp and impersonal as he could “sir I have over 300 witness's, minimum, on acts of treason, rebellion, murder, torture, and other far less savor crimes committed against the United States government and her People.” 

the murmurs grew louder “there will be a investigation, can you produce any of these 300 right now?” then a voice from the back of the transport spoke up “I saw him kill the old Mickelson family by him self.” looking Johnson saw that she wore a simple hunting outfit, not a soldier. “I take her words enough to imprison him, but what to do with you. Your as suspect as him, but I need the officers.” “I'll fight sir, to my last breath if need be.” 

“good we need the troops, if only we had more.” “how many more?” looking up he saw a man with black greasy hair, white skin and green eyes, over his shoulder was slung a hunting rifle “that classa,, you know what who gives a damn, not like your tell a ork, we have only 1,200 men 60 tanks of those only 12 are the Abrams the rest are old mothballed models.” 

“he took a breath “we need at lest another 2,000 men to try and take Seattle as we have been ordered, if we try now the orks will grind us down.” Billy gave a short sharp hiss of derision “I can get that many on a bad day with a head wind,” “what?” Johnson was confused “ever since the orks landed partisans have been rallying, and I know them all by name.” 

Johnson raised his hand to pause him as he thought about this “you saying you can get more men?” Billy smiled “I saying I can get you a lot more men, heck Da Warriors are about 16 miles away and they number 500 strong and I know of about 4 more large groups who would be answer my mustering for sure, a farther 7 who might and assuming they all come that 3,000 right there, not counting any of the smaller local defensive bands.”

shock then a shimmer of hope Billy put a dampener on it, but only a little “of course there not up to army standard but of course you can fix that.” Johnson seemed to mill it over then “by god I do it.” then he pointed him “you I don't know your name, but you are now Colonel seeing as that how many men you can muster.” he shrugged “I am not a solider.” “fine then first you drafted, then you promoted to Colonel.”

“get to it Colonel whats you name what ever you need to bring these partisan to us you will have or may god strike me for being a lier.” 
“and you John was it? You don't look good, you need some rest.” John shock his head “with all due respect sir I keep having nightmares but thanks for the concern.” “yes well seeing as how you know him the longest advise him and assist him any way you can.” 

Gakkilla was ticked. His scouts had reported little in terms of loot and his Mek had been singly useless as he walk though his camp breaking the head of any one he saw he wondered were to go next?” he did not know enough, a map a map his orkdom for a map! (though even if he did say that and was given a map he just cuff the cocky ork if he was in a good mood)

he stopped before a mek staring at one of the few standing buildings, a tall pointy thing, “Oy you right in da head?” “what? O no boss I just had me a thought,” “Hurmp” Gakkilla said “if we put a big rocket on it and a war head we could make a big bomm and then we be able to tell it were to bomm.” “and were do you intend to point it?” the Mek smiled “Ive talked to captives and found that on the far cost iz a city star called wazhington I could get the bomm to with in 50 miles of it, and I could put a bomb with a 100 mile raduz on it.”

“hump.” as far as insane plans went this one was slightly less insane, “I rather you build me more Stompas but this is a brilent plan git to it.” won't work, he said to him self but it would likely force the stiky gitz out for his Stompas, to well stomp.

(2 days latter)

“I don't like this.” “thats the fifth time you said that.” General Johnson shock his head beside him was John who was updating him on how the training was going.

He pointed to a Pickup one of the partisans, O check that Militia, had arrived in. “that is the 4th confederate flag I have seen, to day!.” he said “thats my 5th sir.” “errg.” he hissed “were all on the same side sir, what ever they wish happened in the past is beside the point the Orks are the key now.” 

as they had become used to by now Billy sneaked up with out a sound only to speak as if he had stood by there side the whole time “be glad they are here there are worse options.” Johnson raised his eyebrow “such as?” 

he scoffed “Be glad I did not invite the ATK here.” “who?” Johnson asked “Armed Triple K.” it took a moment for it to sink in then “oh hell no! No way am I going to sully me troops and myself by fighting with and legitimizing those, those, those. I can't find a strong enough verb!”

“Adjective sir.” “what?” General Johnson turned to John “Adjective, verbs are actions and Adjectives are descriptive.” that blew off some tension and Johnson chuckled “indeed indeed I always slept though English.” he stopped chuckling “Billy how many of these groups have para military experience?” “most have some, Da Warriors are 500 strong but only 50 have training, though that is self thuught, though often based on army methods with National guard and former army members leading;”

he took a breath “the other 450 were recruited on the go, they have no skill save that which has been drilled into them by the 50, little at that. Weapons to are few and far between bolt actions are the best most have a few have semi auto and a rare smattering of full autos, most stolen from empty stores.” 

“what is with the numbers? Why are there many Miltia?” Johnson turned to John “I can explain, the president has underplayed and state of the number of orks who had infiltrated or airdropped ahead of the host. A full week ahead of the invasion we were dealing with them if you recall then the nuking took up all of the news since then” 

he sighed “quite a few small towns were and are being destroyed but we can't be every were! Are army was unprepared for war here! We had them at a stand still in Europe, but if we draw to many troop from there to fight here,” Billy cut him off “there roll over Europe like the Mongol hoard killing, looting and skull taking the only thing preventing raping being the biological disparity.”

John gave a sad smile “god bless the gun nut with out thee we be doomed.” 
John got back to the purpose of his arrive and before Johnson remarked on the flags. “were the reports form the training officers, he handed over a flash drive “the essences is that in another week and a half the troops should be ready baring a major influx of rookie troops.” “good, good.” He smiled.



A 34 miles from Camp Rally a patrol was scanning the land for orks approaching Rally “captain.” he looked up a squad of troop had dismounted from there Humvee and driven up a free way over pass. “you got to see this.” a few moments latter his Humvee was with theres. “ok what is it?” the private wordlessly handed him the binoculars.

He looked though them and saw nothing in the city of Seattle just a couple of buildings highly vandalized by the orks but buildings none the less.“and?” he said still looking then a building move. 

It was a giant robot seen side on it had huge arms of shipping cranes with huge chains saws on one arm and a cannons on the other the other was the same. “my god.” the private spoke up again “look for the space needle.” he scaned again and found it. 

It was sitting on a giant rocket luncher with smoke rising from the crudely welded on rockets or jets on the end. “they turned it into a Missile!” Orks love over doing explosives so if that Missile had as much as they could squeeze on it, then he turned white he remembered the Pulse Rocket that was used against the Russians. A Pulse Rocket that big would,,

“were heading back to Rally! Double quick! We need to speed up the attack!”

The army camp at Rally once stretched like a massive trailer park with the US army AMS sitting along a stretch of newly cleared tree line. Rough muddy tracks went between the shelters denoted paths taken by armored vehicles. Surrounding the whole thing were rough walls of barb wire, and machine gun nests each with a spot light. 

Now with the influx of Militia men the camp getting bigger. As word spread in the way these things do about the return of the US army after the shattering at Seattle, civilians, many of which who had fled Seattle in the first place, now came to it like a moth a to flame, each time more Militia arrived the cheers grew louder. Around the interior of AMS spread a massive tent city that grew larger still, in fact a few permitted buildings had began to be raised. People were starting to call it a city, it was camp Rally now it was called the city of Rally.

It was this that a scouting patrol hell bent for leather returned to. General Johnson got the report first hand and 23 men all saying the same impossible thing must make it possible. When he left the command room was silent. Then General Johnson spoke up “gather the troops, tomorrow we march.”
“what? 

:Were not ready! We still need a week and a half!” a aid almost yelled another added “we need more time to resupply and positron the artillery, we low on shells and there to far away!” Johnson let them rant and rave then interrupted “we have no choice if we wait now we will be destroyed by them,” the silent words went around the room, like I was at Korea. 

“I will not repeat my errors, get HQ on the horn and tell him the situation and get every plane this side of the Rocky's to bomb and bomb and bomb,” now he was angry and it showed “until there shattered, and when the time comes for my troops to march up those killing fields we will do so even if I must lead the charge my self!” 

“I will not have another Seoul, if we fail that rocket will hit any place the wish, and if its blasts as big as we think then it will shatter anything in its path. Like Washington.” 

“my mind is made up, form the troops up we move out tomorrow.”


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*help*

ok viewer pretipation time
what kind of nick name would the Orks give the M1 Abrums? 

i was thinking Da Truck Killa, or Truck bane but then i remembered it canister round able to shred mases of troop so Truck killa to specific.

what do you think i can't come up with something really good.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*Chapter9 advance, and griping*

any one even reading this? can i have some reinsurence that i not preaching ot the deaf here? (or writeing to the blind?)


that morning the troops packed up, food, water tents. The army was soon ready to move. Fuel was reserved for the tanks and heavy gun transports so most men had walk at 8 a clock the army awaited the command to move. 

At 8 they got it and the air filled with sargent bellowing orders in a scean not out of place in the 18 century the army moved out, though the newer miltia men were not quite in beat they so got into it and they marched in almost perfect parade ground form. 

A army mobilizing to march is not a subtle thing and crowds of civilians gave them a going off complete with confetti and cheers loud enough to be heard in orbit. It was the cry of hope and vengeance, out they went to vanquish the alien and free a city. Over head the sky screamed to every air plane west of the Rockys, bombers, fighter everything. All screaming to there fate over the skys of Seattle. 

“incomenn!!” the shoota boy yelled as the drone of B-52s once more echoed though out the city. As some orks took cover other ran to there Flakka gun's the air soon filled with tracers the bombers soon dropped there pay load soon explosions ripped out though out the city. 

From his bunker under the pulse rocket dirt fell onto Gakkilla “hump there bommaz must be really hitten dem.” he shock out of his wondering “right den were they gonna come from?” soon his Nobs had a map of Seattle down on the table. It showed the position of every ork warband, or war lord and each warlord had a known number of troops “this road ear very is likely, grot runners tell of fighten.”

The whole bunker shock as a 2,000 pound daisy cutter hit near by “the bomben must be to keep as from joinen the fighten.” a nob said Gakkilla nodded then he pointed at a crude drawing of warboss Gaskicka banner “tell Gaskicka to get his speed freakz out of from under there,” he surched for the word “cameoflage and hit them here.” he pointed at just a stretch of open country side 

the colome of troops moved slowly expecting a ambush and they got it. “WAAAGGH!!” after laying in wait for 3 days countless engines roared to life sending thick pillers of ink black smoke sky word. On countless points on a the map tanks screamed to life and bellowed forword guns blazeing 

John was in one such point his men took cover in a ditch as the screaming wall of steel charged foreword “Hit them!” he yelled unnecessarily soon javelin missiles arched out and hit 3 tanks in the first row blowing them up John pointed at radio operation “tell command contact made, heavy armored forces. Were 3 clicks away from are way point need armor support.”

once more missiles raced out to meet the on comeing tide of steel and smoke. 2 of the missiles hit this time this time the Battle wagons spun out of control and ran smack dab into 2 other wagons and so now 4 new fire balls sent smoke and flame sky word.

“Down!” taking cover in the ditch the armored force roared over them pulling a sticky bomb from his back pack John carefully tossed it on to one of the speeding tanks over head. He was reworded a moment later by a explosion. 

When they had gotten over the trench the troops poked there head up and started to spray the now dismounted infantry with there assault rifles “WAGGGH!” the orks got closer before they could close the squad SAW+P (squad automatic weapon overpressured ammo) opened up. 

Rattling at them the orks fell back to the whithering rate of fire of heavy ammo. The Wagons kept moving leaving the orks to deal with the squad. 

Panting John stood up “Lieutenant HQ on the horn.” John grabbed the phone off radio of the Privet “Lieutenant John here the ork ran right past us orders?” nothing then “sorry for the wait, you to push east to take out a group of ork mortars confirm.” “go east and destroy mortars confirm.” he hung up

“men were to take out some Mortars to the east, roughly a mile away, let go!” he lead the way with the platoon behind 

to the west the orks surged against of rapidly a assembled battle line the armored wagons dueled at hyper ranges with the American tanks and the orks learned fear the M1 Abrams.

By chance it was the same one that killed the Blood Crusher and it kill total went higher still. At distances of a mile, beyond what the the heaviest ork weapon, the Killlkannon could reach, it blew orks out of the water. 

The orks could not hid from it as they charged foreword the Abrams at the heart of the defense destroyed them. A mile away from the battle the Gaskicka personal battle wagon was shattered with one round ripping it in half as Gaskicka climbed from the wreckage he named that which destroyed him, “we'z need to destroy of that Roaren Killen!” 

as dismounted orks ran to do just that the tank bellowed another round down range, this time a canister round. The 1,098 3⁄8-inch (9.5 mm) tungsten balls turned almost 120 orks into grated meat as the commander (Christen) laid waste to orks in the charge with the 50 cal. This combined with the fire from the troops broke the orks. They fell back but as one front was won others teetered.

To the east there were few troops and more militia and with out training they suffered for it. Against the heavy ork armor they had no defense the few anti tank weapons they had were with the US army infantry but they were rapidly being cut down. The were pushed back until the whole flank was bowed back but they held on long enough for the tanks to arrive.

Though most were M60 Patton, and venerable M551 Sheridans there were 2 M1 Abrams. 8 of the Patton's and 14 of the Sheridan's moved foreword to reinforce the Militia the rest swung wide to the west and hammered the orks flank hard.

Under fire from Tanks to the left, the militia ahead and artillery from a quarter mile back the orks were driven back slowly but with increasing speed as it turned into a route. 

The west flank held, hammering foreword tanks punched up the middle and swung west and east hitting each side in the flank while Humvee's raced foreword to support the lead elements who had been hit hardest.

John platoon was creeping though the woods slowly when he heard a noise raising the M18 he waved his troops down. He then spoke “who are you?” if it had a ork accent shoot it. When “Billy Bobs squad.” lowering the gun “what are you doing here?” he walked closer “the mortars are doing heavy damage so were here to help.” “ok.” “know where they are I was told east?” “almost there follow me.” and they did. 

Peering though the woods he saw the ork Mortar, or Lobbas as the ork speaks. Small orks were rapidly reloading the guns from nearby ammo wagons. Around them sat about 90 board orks though a few liked watching the guns shoot. “so why are they so dangerous?” John asked Bob 

one of the guns not a Mortar more like a cannon wrapped in copper wire fired, it shot a blast of lighting across the field “that why it more then cannons the orks have dug in all around the field with tons of heavy weapons we have to destroy them if we want to get to Seattle proper or there play havoc with are flanks.

“the Mortars are what keeping are men from the orks get them and we can get close.” John nodded then “lets get to it.” he started instructing his machine gunners to get to work. 

Soon the forest rattled to the banging of SAW+ ripping though the forest the orks surprise were caught by surprise then “WWWWWWAAAGHHHHHH!” they surged foreword assault rifle yelling there own roar cry tracers raced to meet them. And over it all the louder bangs of the heavy hunting rifles of Bobs hunters the orks were cut down but soon the heavy weapons started to turn on them.

Buzzing like demonic beehives Lootas turned there Deffguns on them the forest was filled with bullets soon the saw gunner turned on them the gun was suddenly silenced John heard Billy speak “got him, get the guns were keep em pined.” he then quickly worked the bolt again he fired and another gun was silenced.

Leaving the SAW gunners to lay down suppressive fire John lead a team across the field once next to the ammo wagons he John slid a timed block of C-4 into a crate only to feel a stinging on his hand 

“oww.” pulling out he saw one of the small orks had bit him. Standing orders were orks were to be take captive when possible form the president no less. So taking a empty knapsack he tossed the small thing in it “Ow, Wat I ever do it you?” “your kidding right?” he said as he set the timer. “Come on.”

he squad ran back across just in time for a huge explosion behind him. He felt something slam into his back and he was knocked down, just a a piece of shrapnel the size of dog flew over his head.

the guns were down the explosion set the other wagons of ammo off and destroyed the guns. Now the Humvee going foreword had no fire support problems they rallied the foreword elements who made the first the push on the orks fire base soon tanks caught up with troops ridding on top.

Soon the base was under heavy attack the orks though had had enough. They got in there trucks and raced back to Seattle. 

The battle was won, now Seattle was clear. That day on the ash of the ork base Howitzers readied for the coming battle. Sighted they were ready.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*chapte 10 meanwhile in washington*

The 45th President Luther Martinez was elected in 2012, his campaign puttered along compared to Barack Obamas, then the orks landed. Between the duty's of getting the country on a war footing, pushing a bill about the ratification of arm sales to US ally though the senate, and meeting with foreign leaders on tactics he had no time of reelection campaign and was barely beaten. 

President Luther showed his tea party roots even as he boosted war production 200% he slashed civic programs like social security and rapidly became a unpopular president, the invasion and subsequent nuking of Seattle, the third ever atomic weapon every used in anger in human history, was the last straw.

6 days after news broke a massive protest broke out in Washington almost 4,000 people showed up. Fearful of what they would do he ordered US army troops to clear them out. 3 military captains, all West Point graduate refused and resigned, the last one followed though on the order. 

Bayonets down, guns chattering rubber bullets, and grenade l launchers chucking incapacitatory gas's into the crowed square the peaceful protesters were broken up. In the following stamped almost 120 people died. 

It was this that the cable from the Chinese arrived to. A deeply conservative man President Luther looked it over. It said that the China military had 4 of its Type 062 class gunboat or Shanghai-I as NATO code worded it, 2 of Type 071 Amphibious transport docks (Yuzhao class),4 of there Type 022 (Houbei class) missile boats and there new Aircraft carrier, the Type 028 Aircraft carrier, Fúdòng bǎolěi (forgive translation if I got it wrong I used Google translator, unsure how accurate it is) the Floating Fortress, steaming into Puget sound to lend aid to troops attempting to take back Seatle.

“how should I respond to this?” he looked it over with his advisors, hand picked of course. “I say don't let those Commi, bastards any were near the US of A.” one said “I agree we will take Seatle by are selfs, were America the greatest nation on this god given earth we can't lose.” President Luther nodded “as I thought, so we word something that says no or hell no?” 

“I say we agree.” silence all eyes to the USA advisor who said it. “why?” the first aide asked. Jessica Glory spoke “why not? At the very lest the Chinese will take some presser of are troops who are need I remind you are badly understrength and should this be rejected you bring US Chinese relations to a all new low! Should the orks be defeated do you wish a new cold war? Only with China?” 

silence then “there communist and I don't trust them.” “Mr president this is a foolish move, Communist or not, liberal or not, dictatorship or democracy, it boils down to this, it them or Us.” the capital letter echoing in that room “Humanity, or Orks only one of us can have this planet. And now we have a chance to do what the UN has asked for weeks, put aside are difference and form a united human army and eradicate these orks!”

“I don't trust them.” and that was it President Luther was a conservative man he grew hating Communism and liberals it was built it to him, you may as well as ask a ice berg not to be cold and chilly.

The reply was sent in tone of hell no and next day Jessica Glory was releaved from the cabinet.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*chapter 10 battle for seatle part 1*

Errgg I know how this is to go but not only do I know little about Settle topography I can't find a good map. 

and ugh, i did more reserch for this then some of my home work assigments. and even then i likely screwwed up the part about the Chinaese navy in some monumently, hay you do all you reserch on wikipieda way lets all point and laugh:taunt::taunt::taunt::taunt::taunt::taunt:

not sure if any one reads this but if you do help would be welcome.

“Hay hold it!” the supply copter was about to take off when John yelled at it seeing the man run toward him they stopped “sorry nothing else.” “no I got something for you.” he tossed him a rucksack withthe ork in it. “It's one of the small orks take it to command maybe they can do something with it.”

“gotcha anything else?” “nothing I know, have a good flight home.” “we hope so too.” the now drafted logging copter pulled upward staining against gravity then lifted off. 

Walking around the camp he leaned up against a fence railing and was going to fall asleep then a sort of soft popping woke him looking over it he saw the lights from the city Seattle. “they must be being bombed, hard.” he murrmed then shrugged “less to kill tomorrow.” turned over and fell asleep.

The night almost 200, bombers, fighters, and ground attack planes loosed there payloads. The orks tried fighting back but the Flakka guns could not keep up and were destroyed. The orks were hit as they had never been hit before. That night,was a night that never ended the roar of engine, jet and propeler, the hiss of bombs dropping from on high, the roar when they hit, the after glow. 

Orks are fearless, they welcome death but when fighting against that which they could not fight back against there moral cracks. Huddled into there bunkers the cursed fate that led them to this Mork, (or was it Gork?) infested hell hole. When dawn broke for the first time in 36 hours the planes stopped bombing. 

Silence echoed save for the crumble of brick. Then a new noise rose with the mist, a new thunder that of the howitzer. Soon infantry surged foreword pushing north they shoved foreword though dishearten and confused orks, but not for long soon the a new noise echoed louder then anything “WAAGGGHHH!” the whole city rocked and shook. 
As orks crawled though the rubble they meet hail after hail of bullets. 

John had a case of Deja Vu he had fought this battle before guns blazing, Orks surging, this time he had enough heavy weapons to do the damage, and pushed foreword.” “this is command, the 5th and 6th mechanized and second armor are to push to the space needle, you are to take it, repeat take it not destroy it.” “right command.” John sighed it never easy.

Waving his hand he the brought the 3 Pattons up. Ripping into the hoard with canisters the whole line advanced foreword over the ground up dead of the orks. Even as orks tried to use there own armor to counter they were shredded by anti tank missiles.

As the US advanced foreword they threw everything to the assault and they were winning. All along the front the US advanced foreword but they payed for it. Where Humans would fight a fighting retreating of ambushs and bobby traps. Orks charged into the mouth of and hoped enough stuck in there throat on the way down. 

In Gakkilla bunker he looked at a map where he saw the battle lines shifting fighting down his wish to leap into the every closing fighting he contented him self with a smile. “good, good theyz take the bait now we reel them in then we bash em.” looking up “tell the boyz to keep fallen back.” three in ten would ignore that order he knew but it would give the impression that they were fighting toof and nail.

The orks kept fighting street by street they found what the orks had done to the city as lead units marched on those behind set to work. Wordlessly they cast down monument s to Gork or Mork and started to cleanse the city of all signs of orks.

Ahead of the advance snipers crawled though the rubble. Many a nob died to a bullet in the brain and tanks stopped with 50 cal bullets in there engines. Billy Bobs rifle men were in this group they were the farthest a head and called down fire support with great accuracy. Artillery rained down and bombs from planes who did not leave.

At night fall the US was fully engaged, the southern half of the city was theres. There were a hours walk from the space needle (only if the orks let them.) at night sporadic gunfire cackled but all was quite. That night John forces were the close to the Space Needle among the flash of the very occasional flare. John stopped talking to HQ and spoke to the men.

“good news and bad new, command says tomorrow 400 men and 5 of the tank were be coming to aid us. 2 of them will be Abrams.” the name Roaren Killen had come to them by now. “command gives the Space Needle maximum priority so were get full fire support.” “ya bout time we drive the ork out of are city.” “now the bad new, what fire support. The Howitzer were a little trigger happy the first day and have little ammo, were get one good bombardment and then, nothing form them. Air power will not be here till the second day they need time to rest the pilots and refuel and arm the planes. There be Predators but nothing bigger.”

“Get some rest, but sleep lightly we never know when the orks will attack.” a watch was established and soon the first day of the battle of Seattle was over.

Gakkilla looked over the map it was time his orks were ready now was the time, they thought they had bombed his Stompas out of the existence but there had merely fell over. 

“Now! Get those Stompas battle ready!” crawling out of the rubble orks shifted tons of rubble reveling the form beneath as one a thousand engine lit up and roared with cables taught they pulled it slowly upward, Koppter straining it went upward teetering and then fell on its feet. The other went as well. 

The Solders wondered what the noise was and double watches were set At day break the mighty engine roared to life and the ork counter attack began. It began the way orks like it, with a bang. Massive cannons spitting hot plasma death, a entire platoon of tanks turned to vapor. As radios screemed the new to HQ they marched on. Orks shoved back hard. The streets ran green as a tide of ork surged forward the humans surged back. 

“HQ to all units in operation Kingdom, fall back to rally point Alpha promptly.” That half way back to Rally! “HQ this is Lieutenant Archer we have are men lets go to the space needle!” “negative the ork,,” he had to name them “Titans are not destroyed, repeat not destroyed.

“WWWWWAAAAAAGGHHHH!” looking John found a river of orks. “yelling orders soon a crude firring line was erected on a pile of rubble soon SAW hammered the line followed by the lighter crack of M-18. There was to many of them leaning as if they were in a heavy rain, and they were only one of lead, they charged foreword. A endless green tide even 400 stronger they could not hold “fall back!” John yelled Alpha was to far for him to go “Fall back to the Harbor! The Harbor. Fighting a fighting retreat they made there way there.

Meanwhile Predator drones tried to fight the Stompas they fired there hellfire missiles into to the huge metal beast to no hope. The missiles banged to the Stompa not even denting the massive armor. Yelling orders filled it and soon from a crude firring platform tracers lit up the morning chasing the the Predators until the pair of them were wreckage falling to earth.

Eyeing more tanks the Stompa lowered it Plasma Blasta and fired once more iridescent flame lit up the city. In open country side the M1 Abrams could like hold its own. There max speed out running any targeting any ork might be capable of (targeting used loosely) but in tight city streets not even the M1 Abrams could counter it. In the US arsenal there were only a handful of counters, air craft, Tomahawk missiles, massed artillery, but none of them could be brought to bare. 

“WE HOLD HERE!” John yelled over the bellow of orks and the thundering of his own heavy machine guns they had been pushed all the way back to the harbor forced there by orks and it was only time till the orks brought there Stompa on them. 

But the orks kept comeing and they kept holding. The 400 men to help in the assault on the space needle now found themselves trying to live. The orks surged forward again, to many. Almost 800 orks charged them with over 45 tanks and APC. Gamely he lowered his assault rifle and sprayed the crowd with his troops even on full auto he could not miss. They got closer and closer and then,,”

“what?! They refused!” Admiral Ya Hui Ming Chen of the Chinaese task force to aid Seattle. He was aboard the Fúdòng bǎolěi.

“so it seems Admiral should we depart?” Ya Hu Ming looked over the latest spy photos “the ork war machines are active there be crushed.” “maybe but if they don't want us.” indeed Ya Hu knew he had to return to base, but he had steadied US politics and knew how little the will of the people this one held.

The solders likely had no idea the request had been sent. Still he had orders “all ships turn on new heading, 0,” no he could go no farther inside duty warred with humanity. It was a old war every human every ordered to committed a war crime and this time, humanity won this often lost war.

“god damn for a fool!” he slammed the table with his palms. But with his mind made up he felt better “all guns turn 40 degrees.” toward Seattle.

The 4 type 25MM guns on each of the four Shanghai-1 gunboats swung on whining gears until they stopped with a metallic thud “on my mark fire at will,,” Ya Hu Ming knew that should he give the order there was no coming back, so be it. “fire at will!” 

Almost 800 orks charged them with over 45 tanks and APC. Gamely he lowered his assault rifle and sprayed the crowd with his troops even on full auto he could not miss. They got closer and closer and then John heard a rumble of artillery, behind him? Only water that way so were that come from? 

Then explosions ripped the orks to bits as the shells shredded the orks into bloody shred “were did that come from?”

on at see The Fúdòng bǎolěi prepped it first every bombing run. Men running out in ordered Chaos, the plane was checked, loaded, and then the order was given. Like a western carrier a massive steam powered catapult slung the plane at high speed into the air. 

Hearing the roar of a jet John looked up to see a plane fly over head “Ya we got some Carriers in bound!” a chuckle broke his cheers “think again.” looking John saw the, friendly? Face “Billy, how you get here.” “same as you I walked,” seeing the look on Johns face he added “my team were sniping up and down the city happen to be close when they counter attacked.” 

“ok, what do you mean think again.” he Billy haded them to him looking though he found a plane and followed it long enough to find out what it was “thats not a Rapter for sure.” putting them down “a second country?” Billy nodded then “so be it, I hate orks and like humans who cares were they come from,” pointing his finger at a radio man “tell HQ the news”

the two Yuzhao Class transports pulled into the harbor, there they released there four Yuyi hover craft. The Yuyi pulled into the harbor each holding force of 80 troop they expected to find only orks. When humans came out of the rubble of the harbor they were surprised to say the lest. Unloading rapidly they started fairing the 1600 men of the 2 marine battalions and there 40 Type 99 tanks.

The as Orks learned of the reinforcement the Stompa close to the harbor moved to combat. Smashing though a still standing apartment complex the ork war machine gave a bellow and charged it plasma blasta. 

as the Shanghai-1's reaimed there guns and fired the Houbei class, brought in just for this case, having been on the receiving end of Stompas they selfs China took no chances, lunched there missiles.

Each of the 4 Houbei held 8 of the Hongniao Cruise were semi armor pirceing and each of the ships lunched 4 of them staggering the lunch so each 4 would hit independently. The 12 missiles flew 500 KM with ease and hit the Stompa. Digging in the fist 4 hammered it send the Stompa back a step. Then the next 4 hit it sending it back once more, more importantly fizzling its shields. The next slammed into the body ripping ragged holes into it, then the last four hit again this time a missile went inside though one of the holes. 

The Stompa exploded with the force of a small atom bomb scorching the orks for many feet around it to ash but the Humans were far enough away and lived. The fate of Settle was once more in the air.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*Chapter 11 the end.*

_The game was in full swing, Korne bet 100 human, and 20 Eldar souls on the orks Slaanesh watched, for now. Nurgle gave a mild chuckle “so the humans have some tricks up there sleeves, I hope you you did not affect Ya Hu Ming choice now?” Tzeentch smiled “indeed I did not. But let us look forward what say we add to the game.” “how?” Korne asked “simple we take turns adding to this word though no one may add there worshipers.” “and the prize?” Slaanesh asked “the Planets, Gella and Voldus are under the shadow of a warp storm they will do nicely.” _


This was the strangest officers briefing in history. I was using my 4G to talk to Admiral Ya Hu Ming, and I told the radio man, who told HQ. I held my phone to the sky “good, 4 bars.” Billy snickered “can you hear me now?” “ha, ha.” 

the face of Admiral Ya Hu Ming appeared. “admiral words can not describe how I welcome the sight of you ships off shore.” “I can only imagine, to whom am I speaking to?” his English was impeccable “Second Lieutenant John Archer,” Billy coughed John looked up then remembered “and Colonel Billy Bob.” “Colonel? And yet I speak to you.” “I'm the only one who knows how to use a smart phone.”

“Oh I had to search my crew for such a phone, so then what does you HQ want me to do?” “hold a second.” John relayed it back to the radio man who passed it on to General Johnson “Johnson said that he been ordered to and quto “drive the invaders from the shores”.” 

“will he?” “no just thought you should know, he says we need to get are maps lined up so we can call good down good fire support.” lineing the maps took a moment then they got there map straight. “good now we need to push to the Space Needel. With that in hand we can't fall back should things go wrong.” “right.” “now it will take a few moments to rally the army after he ordered them to run when the titans got up more air power is to arrive in the after noon.” 

“the Fúdòng bǎolěi is a aircraft carrier. We have air power to spare.”

the other Stompa was soon under heavy Air attack. Antitank missiles hammered into it and it shields sputtered and were worn down.

“erraggh.” Gakkilla Yelled “tell the Stompa to stay away from the shore and those mega rockkets.” as Yellas went to work (often with little more then a tin can and a string) he then turned to the map “right den, we got some time till these runnen gits get there spine back till then turn all we got on those shipen yard boyz.” “Boss you gona lead?”

Gakkilla frowned at the Nob who said, but he knew that if he did not the hoard would lose faith in him. His WAGGGH was at stake here the answer was clear “of course bout time I started krumpen eads. Now get you choppas and shootas ready ladz we got killen to do! WWWWWAGGGHHHH!” the cry was taken up though out the bunker, the area, and the whole dang Waggh.

From the air Fightas from the stolen ork carrier dueled with the China's best Mings fighters. Targeting the Carrier the fighters turned there weapons on it.

On board regimented stromboyz rearmed refueled the Speed Frekz. Then the Mings showed on the horizon Yellas in the crowsnest started yellen commands to the those below and soon the air filled with countless tracers. 

Braveing the storm of lead the fighters dropped down to just 20 feet above the water and let there missiles fly. Flying straight and true the missiles pounded into the hull and exploded the ship began to take on watter fast. As its flight deck tilted it got hard and harder to land till no one could the Carrier tried to limp away only to hammered again this time from below.

For weeks a US Nimitz class submarine had tracked it, it was the same sub that lunched the atomic missile and now it used it conventional weapons. Firring it torpedoes as rapidly as it could they exploded, beneath it. The expanding pocket of steam and air rose up and put more force over a wider area then if it had hit it head on. 

The pockets lifted up and twisted it slightly, enough though. The under side had massive cracks form in to and water poured in faster then ever. As orks bailed out into small the fighter strafed them out of existences.

The Chinese had almost finished unloaded there two marine battalions and there gotten 32 of the 40 Type 99 tanks when the orks surged foreword. Machine guns spewing death at almost 600 round a miniate they came on word still. 

“Billy! You got any more Clips!” John yelled as that was the only way to be heard over the orks and there loud but inaccurate weapons. “no.” but he tossed him a Chinese gun with a clip already in it “but the Chinese have guns and ammo galore.”

Rapidly John sprayed the oncoming mass on full auto but there were so many. The orks started to leap the crude barricade. Only to meet withering enfilade fire but they came on still. 

“thatz the way to do it boyz! to the left arda! Fasta! Come on you spineless Gitz WAGGGGHH!” Gakkilla urged his Waggh on. He himself advanced with it soon he would be in the thick of the fighting. 

The combined Chinese-America army (mostly Chinese) were slaying orks by the ton. There guns spewing such a amount of bullets that the firing line was nothing but muzzle flashs and tracers. The Shanghai's guns tore massive holes in the ork Waaagh but as they advanced foreword they could not lay down proper support for fear of hitting there own troops. 

“datz right orks keep it up wez got them were we want them.” Gakkilla smiled “turning around slightly he twisted his arm around “bring the Wagons foreword we crush them with iron tracks.” turning around he charged foreword, he took a deep breath, the smells of war filled his nose, gunpowder, smoke, blood, dust. And the sounds filled his ears, the thunder of the charge, the roar of gunz, the screams of shells, the boom and fire of there landing. He roared his primal battle cry today was good day to be a ork.

The next ork wave hit like a hurricane no matter how many holes were tore into it by shells of the Shanghai's or the casters of the T-40 they surged onward and when they made contact with the humans they plowed foreword. Nothing could stop it, not swords, nor bayonets, nor any amount of gunfire. The Chinese were bowed back, little by little the orks took more and more of the harbor.

Gakkilla bowled into another squad his power Klaw sliced sideways and disemboweled 2 men in one swing as his shoota swung around he mowed another 3 down in one long (wild) burst the last five started to fire upon him. It did nothing even as the bullets hit him they could not pirceing his thick hide he jumped at them, swung his klaw down scalping one. Swung his shoota around and mowed the rest down. Eyeing another squad he charged toward it. His boyz close behind.

John turned to the biggest ork he had ever seen. He left armed ended in a 3 pronged claw while his other had two of there crude machine guns stuck on it. Turning on him John fired 3 round burst into him along with his squad. The ork plowed though several small rough barricades.

He cleaved a squad member in half in one swing while his shootas roared. He back handed John breaking a couple ribs but not killing him. The squad wasrapidly cut apart by him and the orks behind him. Then he turned with a smile on his face he loomed over John Klaw raised high.

Billy had gotten himself on to a shipping crane. And was now eyeing the Boss though a scope. When he paused to kill John Klaw high he pulled the trigger on the rifle he took from a dead US sniper, a M82 50 caliber Barrett sniper rifle.

This is a good day to be a Ork. Was the second to last thing to go though Gakkilla brain, the last being the 50 caliber bullet. For a second Gakkilla stood still then he fell over on top of John. His boyz were shocked to die is one thing but what the heck killed him? A a nob yelled “ize the boss now.” soon the crys grew louder and louder. Till the nobs set upon each other. 

It spread fast. As the orks figured out there boss was dead they fell back as there nobs bickered among themselves over who was the leader now. The US troops pushing north once more drove them up and now the orks found themselves push to the sea. And this time the US bombers arrived led by the B2 bomber Crusader they hammered the orks as the US and Chinese held them in the death pit. 

Gunships, bombers, fighters, countless orks fell that day each yelling they were the boss. It would take day to kill the last ork but the battle was won. Humanity won.

A bandaged wrapped around him tightly his chest John looked over the Harbor, just out of sight of the countless orks and Human corpses at the sun setting highlighting the Chinese ships “We beat them good didn't we John!” turning he gave a smile to the private “that we did, soon the land of the America will not suffer the ork upon her land.” cheering broke out then Billy spoke 

“you idiots, it ain't over yet.” he said as he came out from behind a shipping container a voice yelled back “but he orks are going to all be dead soon Seattle will be free!” 

“indeed, Seattle will be free, what of the Mideast? Korea still in the iron boot heel of the orks, every day the European army's lose hundred every day just holding at Thermoply! The battle been won but the war had began. And will not end till ether they, or we are dead.”

now a preview! Of book two of 40K VS 2K the mid east.

The ship shuddered “commander Gellar field failing!” captain Brutara turned to the servant “arm you selfs should the demons emerge you will need them. The ship shuddered and suddenly everything went, not black. But red as if the warp itself permeated the hull. A million multi color images flooded the back of his eye lids for only a second them it went calm. recovering his balance he spoke “where are we?”

“scanning.” a servitor said. “astronomic signal lost, planet broadcasting no known imperial signals, planet ID unknown, atmosphere survivable, temperature, wildly fluctuation in places but stable. Alert detecting signals of ork activity.” 

the Captain stood up “lets investigate one such location.” he pointed at one point just above and to the left of the land mass shaped like a revolver. “here will do get to it I want them on the ground in less then a hour.” turning on his heel he walked to the hanger. The heels of his blue power armor clicking all the way.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Once again you have an interesting core concept but need to proof read better. I like it but reading through glaringly obvious spelling and grammar errors is very distracting from the good parts of it.

You also need to consider making it clearer to the reader who is speaking, you have several dialogues where more than two people are talking and I had to re-read to figure out who the speaker was.


----------

